# Composers & Car Brands



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Just for fun  : What composer would fit the best in which car?

Johannes Brahms -- Volkswagen Bora
Richard Wagner -- Batmobile


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess Zappa would be a Toyota Truck.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov would totally be a Hyundai, or one of those other upscale companies. The Hyundai Sonata!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> *fit *the best


Oh I'm sorry, I missed this qualification with my previous post...

:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven, definitely a Hummer. Lousy mileage, but when it runs over you, you stay run over.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I say that Tchaikovsky's an Audi R8 GT Spyder.... (Not too loud, not too soft, more than moderately paced, pretty popular, and just darn pretty. 









But Rachmaninov's gotta be one of these intense speeders - Racing down the a*ISLE*s, but not at all *OF THE* *DEAD*.... :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Johann Sebastian Buick. He's a bit old fashioned, but he set the standard for structure, control, and elegance.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> Richard Wagner -- Batmobile


:lol: quite!

Mozart wouldn't be a care at all, but rather a unicycle.


----------

